
Lenovo unveils its thinnest and lightest professional notebook - amanzi
https://www.engadget.com/lenovo-unveils-thinnest-lightest-professional-notebook/
======
amanzi
> It's equipped with a high-res 4K 15.6-inch screen, and you'll be getting
> NVIDIA's Quadro P series graphics cards (maximum P2000) for professional
> performance. The P1 packs an 8th gen Intel Core processor that boasts clock
> speeds of up to 4.6GHz. Beneath the slender chassis lies 64 GB of DDR4
> memory and a decent 4TB storage, which is still 2GB shy of the P72.

